# 1st bow for my 9yr old daughter



## Tributeman72 (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking to get my daughter her first bow, she just turned 9. I have looked at different bows and really prefer the Razor Edge or the Apprentice but am worried she wont be able to draw either of them. Does anybody have experience as to whether or not a 9 yr old girl can pull 15-20 lbs? I'd love to take her into the shop to try but the closest pro shop is an hour and a half away. BTW, she is a little bigger than average height wise and pretty strong. She beats up on her 16 yr old brother all the time.

Thank you for any advice


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

She shouldn't have any problem. I had boys that both had (getting rid of one now) 30-60lb razor edge's and they had no problems growing with them. I would bet she could draw 30lbs easy.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> She shouldn't have any problem. I had boys that both had (getting rid of one now) 30-60lb razor edge's and they had no problems growing with them. I would bet she could draw 30lbs easy.


I would actually tend to disagree. We sell a LOT of Razors Edge bows to the kids in our program. It is great little bow and there is a reason they move so fast. The biggest recommendation is to have her go try one before you buy it. See if she likes the feel of it, and if she even can draw it before you go spend the money. If you can't do that, then get the 15-30 lb limbs to start with. It's not unusual for girls that young to only be able to draw like 20 lbs. If you get the smaller limbs, you are almost guaranteed that she will be able to shoot it, and when she works her way up it's not hard or expensive to upgrade to the 30-60 lb limbs.


----------



## Tributeman72 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I think the 15-30 lb limbs would be a good fit too just harder to find. Her brother harvested his first deer when 12 and she already has a goal to beat him by taking her frist deer when she's 10. So I have about 14 months to get her going and upto speed.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Or you could get her a mission craze, they are pretty adjustable bow and a good shooter. But again best thing is to have her shoot and see what she is comfortable with.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I know my shop always carries both weights. Not sure where you plan on purchasing from, but I would be surprised to find a shop that always carries one and not the other.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Or you could get her a mission craze, they are pretty adjustable bow and a good shooter. But again best thing is to have her shoot and see what she is comfortable with.


X2 mission craze has tons of adustability and has a msrp of $299!!!


----------



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

The genesis is a good bow it could fit her for a long time although it is not legal to hunt with max lb 20


----------



## HamptonSM (May 13, 2011)

My 9 year old shoots a Diamond Atomic - Set up about 12 lbs.. It's the real deal... thing packs a punch.
I had to mock up some shooting glasses with the left eye covered as she is left eye dominate and cant close one eye yet lol.
Also had to cover for her arm with a sock since she skinned it once.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

HamptonSM said:


> My 9 year old shoots a Diamond Atomic - Set up about 12 lbs.. It's the real deal... thing packs a punch.
> I had to mock up some shooting glasses with the left eye covered as she is left eye dominate and cant close one eye yet lol.
> Also had to cover for her arm with a sock since she skinned it once.
> 
> View attachment 1440849


i dont know if its the angel that your taking the picture from because it looks like her dl is a little bit to long


----------

